# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Đội trưởng đội helper thực hiện event – họ là ai?

## Vietlink

Hiện nay, xu hướng đa số công ty thường thuê nhiều người làm thời vụ để thực hiện nhiều nhiệm vụ trọng việc chuẩn bị cho các event mà họ sẽ thực hiện. Nhất là trong trường hợp công ty hạn chế về số lượng nhân viên marketing, event hay thậm chí là 3 sự kiện agency có nhân sự tương đối tinh gọn.  

cong ty to chuc su kien tat nien

Do đó, người ta sẽ thuê nhiều người phụ việc, hay còn được gọi với tên gọi là helper với đích đến là phụ trách một vài công việc khác nhau. Cũng có một vài “phân cấp” nhất định trong một số người được thuê làm helper, có thể họ được thuê với nhiệm vụ là quản lý hoặc là đồng quản lý đối với sự kiện đó, tuy nhiên cũng có thể helper được thuê để giúp họ trong 3 công việc lặt vặt hơn rất nhiều như liên hệ nhiều đơn vị khác, thuê, mua 4 sản phẩm nên thiết. Với việc thuê 3 helper với một số nhiệm vụ khác nhau sẽ có lợi trong việc tiết kiệm được thời gian làm việc của những nhân sự mang tính cốt lõi của sự kiện. 

cong ty to chuc le khanh thanh

Helper thường được biết đến với 2 kiểu:

điều nhất là 4 người làm freelancer trong việc tổ chức sự kiện, event đó có thể là sự kiện chuyên nghiệp hoặc không chuyên. Họ có thể đang làm tại một công ty nào đó toàn thời gian hoặc họ hoàn toàn tự do và họ có thể sẵn sàng bắt tay vào tổ chức sự kiện bất cứ lúc nào. Thường thì đây là một số nhân sự cao cấp, họ là một vài người có kinh nghiệm, trình độ chuyên môn, kỹ thuật khá cao. Do đó, họ hoàn toàn có thể  tự sắp xếp thời gian của bản thân để đảm nhận toàn bộ công việc phần event một phương pháp trọn vẹn. 

điều hai là 4 người mà họ đang theo học tại một số trường chuyên nghiệp khác nhau, và mục đích của họ khi tham dự là helper tại một vài sự kiện là để có thể có thêm kinh nghiệm, trải nghiệm cuộc sống cũng như là thu nhập cho mình. Họ thường được sử dụng để làm 4 công việc ít đòi hỏi kỹ năng vì xét về kinh nghiệm và năng lực thì 6 helper này chưa đáp ứng được các vị trí quản lý. Helper dạng này thường đi lên từ các công việc PG, PB, Supervisor… khi công ty thuê mướn xét thấy họ là người được việc, hoặc cũng có thể do giới thiệu truyền miệng giữa các nhóm PB, PG, helper… với nhau.

Sử dụng lực lượng helper, bạn sẽ như được nối dài thêm cánh tay, có thể yên tâm quản lý sự kiện của bản thân mà không nên lo lắng về chuyện thiếu nhân sự và 4 đầu việc không có người làm.

----------

